# Help!! First time kidding



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

i got a boer x a few days ago we don’t know her breed date but she is really bagged up and she has a lot of discharge but I’ve heard the color is bad... she looked like she started having contractions this morning but haven’t seen many in the last couple hours. And she’s not swollen or dilated any help please! Also she’s only about a year old the breeding was not planned and was a accident


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Are you sure she didn't already kid right before you got her? That looks like blood? And it's all over her tail, as well, if I am seeing correctly?


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes it’s all over but no I’m 100% sure she didn’t already kid, I got her from a friend and she didn’t start having the discharge until a few days after I got her home


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

I just took this pic a few mins ago...


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Not to be Debbie-downer, but she could be aborting. That looks like post-partum goop, not pre-birth goop.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yeah...I am afraid it looks like she already kidded or is currently aborting. I would watch her really close. After my girls had their babies they would stop bleeding for a few days then start back up again. Since it's a friend I am sure they wouldn't withhold information like that, though.


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah she hasn’t kidded yet but I agree I think she’s aborting :-(


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with the others, she is aborting.


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

This is her this morning I have someone coming today to see what needs to be done as I’ve never been through this before


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Keep us posted!!!!


I will for sure, do you think I should milk her out and freeze the colostrum so it doesnt go to waste? Thinking about getting a bottle baby as my kids are heart broken.


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

nancy d said:


> I agree with the others, she is aborting.


Should I milk her out a save her colostrum? My kids asked me to get a bottle baby is it safe to milk her and bottle feed it to the new baby?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not sure because I haven't been in this position before. Waiting for someone more informed to chime in!


----------



## Rondo's ridge (Apr 4, 2018)

All u can do is watch her if she hasn't been on a good diet while she was pregnant she could have aborted. Hope all goes well good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Once the vet has come and figured things out, go ahead and milk her.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Does she have an udder? I can't see one in the picture. Please let us know what the vet says, that does not look good at all.


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes she


lovinglife said:


> Does she have an udder? I can't see one in the picture. Please let us know what the vet says, that does not look good at all.[/QUOTE
> Yes she's fully bagged up


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes she’s fully bagged up


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She doesn’t look fully bagged up, you might not get very much colostrum but never hurts to try. Keep a eye out in her pen or stall her up. Depending on how far along she is they could be very tiny and easily missed or packed off if you have cats or dogs. But if you stall her or watch her you will know she had slipped the kids and you don’t have to stress if she had them or not. Very sorry for such a crappy first kidding


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

She’s been in a birthing stall for the last 4 days she had bagged up a few days before the dark goo, her bag got big and shiney and it’s gone down a bit in the last day


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

UPDATE! The vet prescribed lute and dexason and we just administered both so now we wait


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok. Did he find kids in her?


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

There’s one, but she isn’t dialated much only could get a couple finger in


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Still no progress unfortunately.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then you need to get the vet out.


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Think we may be on the right track now!


----------



## dleewilson (Oct 31, 2017)

And?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

How are things going?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Did she deliver???


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

No not yet, conferring with a vet today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully a vet intervened and the kids are out. If they are alive that would be a miracle. Hope the doe is OK, if she doesn't get help, she will not make it.


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

The vet came and said they want to give her a lil more time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she in labor and dilated?


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Is she in labor and dilated?


No vet said it could be a couple more days??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How’s she doing?


----------



## Omakgoatgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

No change not showing any signs of illness either almost like she’s continuing the pregnancy


----------

